
Ask HN: What open source projects are you working on? - jessehorne
What open source projects are you working on?<p>This is my experiment to find new and interesting projects that I could donate some web dev time to in order to help grow my network and to stay learning.
======
tapper82
Hi I like OpenWRT. [https://openwrt.org/](https://openwrt.org/) I help out
testing any changes in the webinterface called LUCI to make shure that it
works with screen readers. I am blind and use a screen reader on my computer
all the time. Most router softwair is not usable for a screen reader user. I
am not a coder but just hang around and chat to the devs and test out any
changes that I can. It's a good way for me to mess around with new tech as
routers are mutch cheaper than Computers. All so running linux on a computer
is no good for me as the screen readers that come with Linux desktops are
crap.

~~~
jessehorne
I wonder if they'd be up for a redesign on the site. That could be something.

------
krapp
Not mine, but I just forked and am starting to play with Anarki[0].

[0][https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki)

~~~
jessehorne
Pretty cool. Think they'd be open to contribution to their site?

~~~
krapp
They say they're 'extremely permissive' in accepting patches, so it can't hurt
to try.

------
tapper82
btw my screen reader is all so open source called NVDA.
[https://www.nvaccess.org/](https://www.nvaccess.org/)

